# PorkChop's Snow Goose Adventure 18 and 19 Nov



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

First let me say there is not a lot of killing in this post (there is some though)  sooooooooooo if that is all your interested in stop here. :roll: Also I apologize if my spelling is bad.

All started on Wed. Got home from work, had some family time and hit the road. I knew where the snows were but need to pin point their activities. Get to the area and its stacked with them. I check the field and its was not posted. Came home and put a post on if anyone wanted to hook up but it was short notice so I had no takers or maybe it is just no one likes me. :lol:

Got up about 0415 and started the journey. Got to the field. Got to where all the birds were. Abosolutely no wind at all. I set up about 2 or 3 doz BF Honks. Since my wind socks were all limp I decide to use the 20 rags I had (not tied and stapled properly), 6 G&H Shells, and 8 BFs with Goose Gloves on them. By no means a killer snow spread. Time was ticking. The field I was in had some big hills. In my infinite wisdom I parked my truck behind one of the hills. :eyeroll: I had 5 minutes to get to the decoys so I was running. Get to my gun, check the cell for the time and its 0720. Shooting time is at 0721. Here come 3 lessers. I have my cell in my hand watching the time. The birds are about 55 yards out and it turns 0721. 8 Seconds later they are close enough and my first shot I drop one, second shot misses, and the third shot I get the other two. So that made the decsion on where to set the blind up a bit easier.

Here come the snows. Flock after flock after flock cupping, flipping, dipping wanting my field. They get 175 yards out or so and flare off. Its killing me. What could be wrong. Then the :idea: comes on. They are seeing my truck. By this time I have lost out on many many snows. I make the mad dash to the truck and park it about a mile away and of course snows are in range of the decoys. Make the mad dash back to the spread. A many singles and pairs in the zone. However I have a diesease that does prevents me from hitting snows. Truthfully I think it is because I am color blind and they blend in with the sky. Anyway I was still having a great time but I was wishing I had some pros with me or at least some shooters. Now here come the honks. I had them all over me. My cell rings and its work. My boss and one of my coworkers are pretty hard core waterfowlers. I hold my cell up out of the blind and then say wish you were here. :lol: All of a sudden 2 snows 15 yards up right in my face. I say hold on. Shoot 3 times and hit one. It sails behind a hill. Bella gives chase and is gone for a few minutes. She comes back empty handed. So for the next two hours I look for my prize snow with no luck. Mean while watching birds going into my decoys. But I have this problem. I can't sit in the blind when I know I have a bird out there. Anyway at 1100 I walked strait to the truck. All the birds take off as I approach.

Went back last night to scout and the field is white again.

Called my coworkers. My boss has more wind socks. Good wind out of the SE. There was 5 of us so it took no time to set up. The morning started with a single lesser. Then the snows started coming. Most avoided us. Then juvie came right in. My first shot was just as he went upside down. That will never get old to see. A few shots from the others and we got our first snow of the day. Then a big bunch was coming to us. They were circling and circling but were pulling off. At the same time 5 lessers came in like we owed them money. I mean out of no where flipping and dipping. We got 4 of them and there was too blues off one of the guys left and he dropped them. It could have all ended there but it didn't. We had a bunch of pairs and singles trying to come in however there was a sinle adult that kept hearding birds away. It would litterly go to approach flocks. do a murmurmur and they would go away. That bird stayed in the area for a while and did this. As much as it can frustrate you, it still gives you a great respect for the snow goose. When it all ended we had 6 snows, 1 ross, and 13 lessers. Easily could have had 100 lessers but most times we passed on the shot due to snows coming. Also had a speck that came in with a lesser but we missed it.

For me both days were great. Yaaa it might have been nice to hit some more snows but truthfully the things I learned that pass 2 days will with out a doubt increase my success in the future. On the down side my with will be working the craft show this weekend sooo tomorrow is a no go for me. I will hit them hard for a few hours Sunday and Monday. My wife just got home and said he seen 15 or so flocks of geese heading south.

On another note I must have passed a combined few thousand Canadas on the way to try for snows.

I have a new love. (no stoeger don't get all excited) Its the snow goose.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

> My wife just got home and said he seen 15 or so flocks of geese heading south.


Just had to do this PorkChop..lol

Great story !!!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope I can come with on tuesday and get them I have five dozen snow geese


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I go back to work on Tuesday. I am going to try to get out on Monday. Let me know if your game.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Porkchop

Great story, I know how you feel I have been through many of those same experiences and I just keep coming back for more. I think that once a guy trys hunting those whilly birds something happens and you get hooked real bad. Keep after em' and good shooting. :sniper:

:beer:


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

Pork chop,
Thanks for that post. If I was not sittin over here in SW MI I'd take you up on an invite. Got about 300 dekes just awaitin on spring. Can't wait to have the oopps and oh s*it stuff happen. A couple-a-years ago we had about 1,200 dekes set up (started settin at 0300) finally got to lay down in the blind for a break and I see a white "headed" lookin critter coming out of the standing corn...well leo the wonder dog just bolts towards it. I figure it is a crip blue (not quite daylight yet) so I let him go. Well he gets about 15 yards from this white headed thing and does a 90 degree turn and half flip. As I stand up to see better the wind tells me that today will be stinky day  that was one smell-nasty skunk and even worse we had birds starting to work us...soooo...dog gets to get in the blind with me..man was that a long day...but we banged the snows that day so although the smell was rank it seemed worth it.
Been lurking,
No off season,
Chuck


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well my name is Leo too! Also my dog got the old skunk earlier this season. She kept on jumping on it. Needless to say she say outside of the blind!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Charles you toughed it out with a skunked sprayed dog. You are one tough cookie I hope all the snows made your nose feel a bit better.. 
Great story :beer:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I can still see you running BUT being color blind and working where you do - that concerns me! :lol:

Great story and thanks for the hunts!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Great story PorckChop... Thanks, keep'em comin!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Don't worry Zettler I don't hit the buttons and that is probably a good thing. hehe

Will do my best to keep the stories coming. Looks like we may freeze soon. I guess its time to head south!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Great story Chop. :beer:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> Don't worry Zettler I don't hit the buttons and that is probably a good thing. hehe
> 
> Will do my best to keep the stories coming. Looks like we may freeze soon. I guess its time to head south!


Remember, I am 100 miles from St. Louis and Scott AFB (if it still operates). When the ducks get here, take a hop down and we can hunt!


----------

